# Squirrel Hunting



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I am new to this but am going to give it a shot Saturday. Any advice from the experts? Should I use a .22 or my shotgun? Any good public lands in the Dayton area you guys are familiar with? I am leery of skinning my first one but the video Onion posted was great, it should really help. Do you guys go full out on the camo, even though it's so hot? Is there anything to look for, health-wise, in terms of eating squirrels? Do you just fry them up?

Any tips would be great!


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Personally i use a 22. Caliber.. sometimes a 4-10 gauge. But i advise to try and skin them while they are still Warm! i skin them right after i shoot them becasue they have really tuff skin. Eatin wise...Roll um in flower..throw them in the fryin pan and brown them a lil...then put it in the oven with a lil broth to cook the rest of the way. Good Eatin!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

A lot of guys prefer to use the shotgun this early in the season because of all of the leaves are still on. You will not get any distant shots. Afsfar as camo is concerned I would suggest a thin cotton shirt and pants. Depending on where you are hunting you may like the idea of having the sleeves to avoid the briars, bramble, ticks, etc. With the heat I suggest only hunting the couple of hours at dawn/dusk because the squirrels are not going to be much more excited about being out in the heat than you are.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

i agree with bkr i always use a 20 guage 6 shot and i havent missed one yet but i like using .22 some times for something diffrent and i normaly wear a dark blue shot sleeve shirt and a dark pea of shorts or thin pants


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Is a 12 guage too much for squirrel hunting??


----------



## Born2Fly (May 15, 2006)

Just wear dark comftorable cloths thats all. I personally use a single shot .17 actually never used a shotgun for the tree rats. Look for trees with sign under them, such as half eaten nuts. when sitting still listen for cutting, or nuts hitting the ground. When moving go slow. dont be too loud. when scanning for them dont try and make out there while body outline. Just look for moving branches for example of just thier tail. wait about 15-30 min after you shoot to expect to see any more of them. if your spotted just wait they'll eventually forget your there. hope some of these tips help and best of luck to you....


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Shot guns work great for this early season. You can use a 12 ga. but a 20 would work better. Just don't shoot at them at very close ranges like under 10 yards...  I like to use a .22 LR. or .17 hm2. I just like the challange of waiting for the right shot. I don't like busted bones, hair, and BB'S through the meat. I am one of the guys that likes the camo, although it will be short sleeve T shirt with a camo mesh bug jacket and just regular camo jeans. Sounds like you got some very good advise. So good luck, and have fun.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, I can't wait to go out and try this. I have to use public land, so I am not sure how many other guys will be out there. Great advice on these boards....fishing, hunting, I love it! Thanks again


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I think Ceasar's Creek would be close to you. A 12 gauge will work, especially when the squirrels are in the tops of big oaks. Full camo is not neccesary this early in the year. Wear a camo shirt and camo hat. A mesh face mask will help with the bugs. You *WILL* need bug juice! The woods are so thick that slow movement is all thats needed. Get out early, find a spot with oak or hickory trees, then set still and listen. A squirrel eating nuts will drop pieces that make a lot of noise. It sometimes sounds like rain drops theres so much going on.Once you hear the hulls and pieces dropping, start looking for the source. It may take me 20 minutes to pick out a squirrel cutting nuts. Than I try to maneuvre for the best shot. Good luck...


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice fox squirrels... Looks like you got all the skinning and butchering equipment need in the background.... 

That is some excellent advice, I couldn't agree more.


----------

